# Generador de onda senoidal



## vortex3 (May 27, 2008)

Necesito generar una onda senoidal a base de amplificadores operacionales. Intenté hacer una onda cuadrada (con un 555) y pasarla por un filtro pasa bajo (de modo de dejar pasar solo la primera armónica) pero la señal d salida no resultó ser senoidal como esperaba.

Alguien sabe de como generar ondas senoidales con amp op?

Muchas gracias


----------



## o.-.moli.-.o (May 29, 2008)

pues yo lei que eso se puede hacer con  un circuito  integrador con un transistor y tiens k hacer doble uno para k la cuadrata la transformadorrm en una onda de sierra y despues otra para la sinosoidal pero yo hice un oscilador con el CI xr2206 es mucho mas facil y no te quebras tanto la cabeza


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 29, 2008)

amigosssssssssss utilicen el LM8038, es lo mas conocido y tiene las mejores prestaciones, es simple de ensamblar, no necesita filtros de nada y en este circuito que t posteo, podes elegir, forma de onda senoidal, cuadrada o triangular, y 3 voltajes de salida diferentes, sin mencionar que tiene un amplificador operacional.

espero t sirva......


----------



## vortex3 (Jun 4, 2008)

saludos amigos. Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias. 

Monté el puente WEIN pero la señal generada tiene mucha distorción por lo que decidí no elegir esa solución.

En cuanto a los integrados no conseguí ninguno en las tiendas de electrónicas. Aquí en mi país es muy dificil conseguir IC aparte de los convencionales.

Opté por la solución con el 555. Pero estoy satisfecho aún con el resultado.

Me pareció interesante la solución con el VCO. Voy a tratar de buscar alguno y generar la onda con él. Cuando lo logre publicaré el resultado para compartirlo con el que esté interesado.

El proyecto que estoy reailizando es con ultrasonido (Tx y Rx). Todos los proyectos que he visto le aplican una señal cuadrada al Transmisor (la cual se distorciona por la bobina que posee la cornetica y da la impresión de ser una onda seonidal deformada) y reciben una onda (casi) senoidal la cual despues, con aplificadores y comparadores, se lleva también a cuadrada. Sin embargo mi interés en aplicar una onda senoidal al Tx y recibir una onda senoidal en el Rx para compararlas posteriormente.

Muchas gracias nuevamente por sus sugerencia y estaré informaciónrmando sobre el avance del proyecto


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 4, 2008)

vortex3 dijo:
			
		

> Monté el puente WEIN pero la señal generada tiene mucha distorción por lo que decidí no elegir esa solución.


Tiene mucha distorsion porque esta mal montado.
El valor de R (en el esquema de Fogonazo) no es cualquiera,  se tiene que poner un preset y ajustar al limite de la condicion de oscilacion. Cuanto mas te pases, mas distorsion.
El un oscilador practico cuando la frecuencia es fija (lo mismo que el de desplazamiento de fase), pero si se quiere barrer un rango amplio hay que agregarle una detector de amplitud que actue sobre la ganancia --> el mas sencillo es una lamparita incandescente.



> ...El proyecto que estoy reailizando es con ultrasonido (Tx y Rx). Todos los proyectos que he visto le aplican una señal cuadrada al Transmisor (la cual se distorciona por la bobina que posee la cornetica y da la impresión de ser una onda seonidal deformada) y reciben una onda (casi) senoidal la cual despues, con aplificadores y comparadores, se lleva también a cuadrada. Sin embargo mi interés en aplicar una onda senoidal al Tx y recibir una onda senoidal en el Rx para compararlas posteriormente.


No tiene sentido aplicar una senoidal a un emisor de ultrasonido. Los emisores 'comunes' emiten (eficientemente) en un rango estrecho de frecuencia.
Si es de 40kHz, lo excitas con una cuadrada de 40kHz directamente, total la 3er armonica emitida va a salir muy atenuada respecto de la fundamental.


----------



## vortex3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Mi interés en aplicarle una onda senoidal es que ambas señales (la transmitida y la recibida) deben ser comparadas en el osciloscópio, y como lo tengo montado actualmente (alimentando el transmisor con una cuadrada) comparo la señal recibida, que es senoidal, con la transmitida, que es la cuadrada distorcionada. Por ende me gustaría que pudiera comparar dos senoidales, la transmitida y la recibida.

Muchas gracias


----------



## vortex3 (Jun 4, 2008)

Ah, se me olvidó comentar sobre tu primera observación sobre el puente WEIN. Efectivamente como dices la resistencia R no es cualquier R. AL ser un circuito con retroalimentación positiva la ganacia tiende a hacer crecer la salida hasta la saturación, para lo cual es necesario tener una ganancia que disminuya a medida que la salida aumente de manera de no saturar lo cual se logra, como tu bien dices, con una lámpara incandescente (entre otras soluciones, como tambien utilizar amplificador con ganancia programable (PGAs)).

El circuito que yo monté lo obtuve de la hoja de datos del AmpOp (el LM324, obviamente para una frecuencia muho menor, creo que lo monté a 1 kHz o por ahí). Dicha hoja de datos posee una sección con amplificadorcaciones comunes en dónde se encuentra el puenete WEIN. Dicho montaje posee un potenciómetro para que lo ajustes hasta lograr la oscilación. Sin embargo no logré obtener una senoidal con poca distorción. Pero también se puede deber a que no usé el valor del potenciómetro correcto porque no tenía uno a la mano. Lo voy a revisar nuevamente con más cuidado (y tal vez utilizar un mejor operacional) para ver i logro algo mejor.

Muchas gracias nuevamente.


----------



## elaficionado (Jun 4, 2008)

Hola.
Mira esta opción.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## estudiante (Ago 2, 2008)

mira bato yo no se como se genera pero este pequeño diagramita te va a decir como
sale jefe a chambear


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 2, 2008)

hola a todos nececito un circuito lo mas sencillo posible para generar dos señales senoidales una de 400hz y la otra de 6000hz hay varios muy sencillos por aca pero ninguno con las fecuencias q mencione. explico para que son. nececito diseñar un crossoevr y este pequeño frecuencimetro me servira para calcular la impedancia de mis altavoces en esas frecuencias de corte....


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 2, 2008)

para vortex, en este link yo publique un inversor clase D senoidal puro donde la generacion de la señal sinusoidal la hice con un 555 y un filtro butterworth de 4º orden.
es de 60hz, tendras que recalcular los valores del oscilador y del filtro para tener algo potable, como punto de partida calcula el filtro para que la Fc del filtro sea igual o menor que la frecuencia de trabajo del oscilador de cuadrada, de esta manera te garantizas que el primer armonico importante (3º armonico) va a estar 40dB abajo de la fundamental. basicamente la tasa de thd puede ser del orden del 5% o mejor.

para mfk08, te recomiendo echarle un vistazo al software de audiotester.

www.audiotester.de 

con ese programa, tendras generador de funciones de hasta 20khz, (yo con una soundblaster live! viejisima hasta 20khz anda barbaro con señales senoidales, no asi con cuadradas o triangulares.)
ademas tiene un soft para hacer diversas mediciones de audio, entre ellas extraer los parametros tielle-small, analizador de espectros etc.


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 2, 2008)

muy bueno pero de donde lo descargo? es gratis? y cmo lo utilizo.. mi placa de sonido es la onboard


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 2, 2008)

listo ya lo descargue y lo instale pero como hago para averiguar la respuesta de mi parlante previo al parlante conecto un amplificador o directamente? agradesco la ayuda...


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 2, 2008)

y yo diria que le pongas un amplificador antes.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 2, 2008)

Yo les recomiendo usar el XR2206 de EXAR microelectronics, un muy buen y funcional dispositivo generador de funciones, de hasta algunos Mhz. es muy simple de configurar y sale andando con bajo voltaje y todo.


les paso el datasheet.


----------



## MFK08 (Sep 2, 2008)

hazard_1998 dijo:
			
		

> y yo diria que le pongas un amplificador antes.




ok vere lo que puedo hacer...


----------



## klaumaro (Sep 25, 2009)

vortex3 dijo:


> saludos amigos. Muchas gracias por sus sugerencias.
> 
> Monté el puente WEIN pero la señal generada tiene mucha distorción por lo que decidí no elegir esa solución.
> 
> ...


no se utiliza siempre una senoidal para excitar un transductor ultrasonico?


----------



## caugustohernandez (Sep 26, 2009)

amigos busco el lm8038 y no lo e podido encontrar ni el remplazo


----------



## Cacho (Sep 26, 2009)

Por acá tenés data sobre el asunto.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 26, 2009)

caugustohernandez dijo:


> amigos busco el lm8038 y no lo e podido encontrar ni el remplazo


Ni el XR8038, ni el XR2206 o el XR2207 poseen reemplazo, todos son generadores de forma de onda.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2009)

Se me había olvidado estos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/construccion-generador-funciones-audio-13135/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/oscilador-puente-wien-control-automatico-ganancia-25111/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/puente-wien-potenciometro-simple-25051/


----------



## elosciloscopio (Dic 15, 2009)

se que llego muy muy tarde pero seguro que ha alguien le interesará tanto esto como a mí:

http://hobby_elec.piclist.com/e_ckt20.htm
http://hobby_elec.piclist.com/e_ckt18.htm

PD

esto no concuerda con tu firma 



> *NO* provoca impotencia sexual.


----------



## cabrera (Mar 14, 2010)

hola.

yo tambien he intentado buscar el lm8038 (para generar señales senoidales) en la red yno aparece con ese nombre. 

lo que si ay esel icl8038 que sirve para generar senoidales. talvez ese sea el equivalente q*UE* buscas.

el xr2206 tambien es bueno para generar senoidales, cuadradas y triangulares. yo tengo el xr2206 yme funciono bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 15, 2010)

Xr8083 = icl8083 <> lm8083


----------



## Ignifaxius (Mar 16, 2010)

Hola amigos se me asignó un proyecto donde tengo que diseñar un generador de señales donde la primera etapa es un puente de Wien para generar la senoidal y luego transformarla a cuadrada y posteriormente a diente de sierra, no se me permite usar integrados, solo OPAM, y por si fuera poco las tres señales deben tener la misma amplitud. Si alguien tiene algun diseño que me pueda servir se los agradecería.


----------



## cabrera (Mar 16, 2010)

*EN*ton*CES* el lm8038 que hace???

por cierto ignifaxius (q*UE* nick mas dificil de escribir ). Yo transformaria la señal senoidal salida del puente de wien en una cuadrada usando un comparador (se hace con OPAM), y luego la señal cuadrada a señal triangular con un integrador (tambien con OPAM y capacitores).


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 17, 2010)

Ignifaxius dijo:


> Hola amigos se me asignó un proyecto donde tengo que diseñar un generador de señales donde la primera etapa es un puente de Wien.....



Intenta poner "Wien" en esta dirección:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/search.php



cabrera dijo:


> *EN*ton*CES* el lm8038 que hace???......


¿ Y que te parece si buscas en Google  ?


----------



## maxee (Jun 11, 2014)

El circuito consta de pocos componentes y parece sencillo teniendo es cuenta que es capaz de generar una onda senoidal.
Que es lo que estoy buscando ya que estoy haciendo algunos trabajos con audio.
estuve investigando y este circuito puede dejar de oscilar si se lo conecta a alguna carga significativa, por lo que tengo pensado agregarle un seguidor de tensión con un operacional, y con otro tener la posibilidad de modificar la amplitud. dependiendo del voltaje PaP que entregue el circuito, amplificarla o atenuarla, pera obtener algo de 2Vpp maximo pero bueno eso es solo medir calcular y probar no tengo problema. 
la duda mia es a que frecuencia estaria oscilando asi tal cual esta el circuito, o si hay algún programita para calcular los componentes para determinada frecuencia. yo no lo pude encontrar.
otra duda que me surge, es, siendo este circuito tan sencillo por que no tiene un uso mas popular, por que sinceramente no se lo ve mucho por la web como a otros y es muy simple o al menos eso creo ...


----------



## miguelus (Jun 11, 2014)

Buenas tardes.

Ese Oscilador es un circuito muy común, es un Oscilador por "Rotación de Fase".

Su principal ventaja es la baja distorsión y su buena estabilidad (empleando componentes de buena calidad).

Por Internet encontrarás mucha información sobre este tipo de Osciladores, busca....

_Osciladores por rotación de fase_

Te dejo un PDF con los principios básicos sobre osciladores, al final del documento se trata sobre este tipo de Osciladores.

Sal U2


----------



## maxee (Jun 13, 2014)

Gracias por la info Miguelus, te cuento que arme el circuito y funcionó, con otros valores de componentes pero funcionó, lo conecte a un ampli y genera ruido. Este finde voy a tratar de hacerle una plaquita y me meterlo en un gabinete. gracias


----------



## dvd5013 (Mar 10, 2015)

alguien sabe como hacer un generador trifasico controlado mediante pwm


----------

